# Would you date someone who fucked a tranny?



## Just Dont (Jul 3, 2021)

This is the only place on the internet that I can have an honest answer about my dilemma

I met a guy last week and we chat and stuff, I thought it was cool so I looked him up on facebook.com and he has a lot of tranny friends, is involved in lgbt shit, posts the trans flag and has pronouns. Typical shit tier lefty 

That made me think on the question will you date someone who fucked a tranny? My answer is "fuck no, hope you die of aids you degenerate shit." but maybe some of you are deviants enough as to not care. 

Also, side question: if you are a guy will you date a woman who got fucked by a tranny?


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jul 3, 2021)

No, you can get the tranny virus.

Plus if he fucked him in the neovagina his dick is probably necrotizing from all the disgusting diseased shit in there.


----------



## Pixy (Jul 3, 2021)

How would you broach the question without sounding like a retard?


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jul 3, 2021)

Absolutely not. Go look at the SRS thread and see the outcomes of this lunacy. I don't know what infections and diseases they have. I know I definitely don't want it.

Do not fuck. Run bro! Run for from him as possible!


----------



## Tom Myers (Jul 3, 2021)

Ah, I've fucked a lot of tranny's. It's not a big deal.

If you've ever stuck your dick in a girl's ass, it's not much different from fucking a tranny. I'm only talking about hookups here btw.


----------



## libRT (Jul 3, 2021)

Nope, gotta have some fucked up wiring in their head (Esp the region that deals with pair bonding). Wouldn't want to be near them when it next shorts.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 3, 2021)

Why not ask @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg ? He's a tranny who has _tons_ of experience...with dogs and minors.


----------



## White Girl (Jul 3, 2021)

No because they're obviously mentally ill if they're settling for a tranny. 
One of my friends was married to a ftm and divorced because of it. That in itself should be a massive red flag.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 3, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Ah, I've fucked a lot of tranny's. It's not a big deal.


Dare I ask for proof?


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Jul 3, 2021)

My wife told me about a high school boyfriend she had who ended up trooning out, so I guess she banged a proto-tranny. Gross.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 3, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> My wife told me about a high school boyfriend she had who ended up trooning out, so I guess she banged a proto-tranny. Gross.


Plot twist: it was her idea and you're next.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jul 3, 2021)

Man who fucked a tranny or woman who fucked a tranny?


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 3, 2021)

Short answer is no, definitely not. I feel like I've gotten pickier as I've gotten older and since I would have said "no" when I was young and more desperate, I doubt that will ever change.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 3, 2021)

OP, I think your own username honestly answers your own question.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jul 3, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Dare I ask for proof?


Troon out and let me dominate that ass


----------



## White Devil (Jul 3, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> This is the only place on the internet that I can have an honest answer about my dilemma
> 
> I met a guy last week and we chat and stuff, I thought it was cool so I looked him up on facebook.com and he has a lot of tranny friends, is involved in lgbt shit, posts the trans flag and has pronouns. Typical shit tier lefty
> 
> ...


You fucked him, didn't you?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 3, 2021)

depends on circumstances

someone knowingly got into a relationship with a tranny? you have to be kind of fucked in the head to willingly let someone like that in your life, so that's a big red flag.
someone was in a normal relationship, then the partner decided to troon out? that's unfortunate and not your fault, so in this case i wouldn't mind.
someone just had a casual hookup with a tranny? i dislike people who do casual hookups in general, so that's a nope for me.



Just Dont said:


> Also, side question: if you are a guy will you date a woman who got fucked by a tranny?


same as above basically. if she actively decided to get involved with a tranny, that's a no for me. if she was in a normal relationship and one day her man said "i'm a woman now btw" then i won't hold it against her.

//to clarify: the main thing that makes tranny fucking bad in my eyes isn't the tranny fucking itself, but what it implies about the person's attitude and worldview - if you're a straight woman and you decide to date a tranny, that implies you are extremely pro lgbt, which in turn means that you are very likely to hold strong leftist views in general, and that's not something i want in a girlfriend.


----------



## pr3nt177 (Jul 3, 2021)

No. Never been that desperate and hope I never will be.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 3, 2021)

Mental illness can be contagious.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jul 3, 2021)

I wouldn't fuck a lefty much less one crazy enough to go stank ditch diving.


----------



## Just Dont (Jul 3, 2021)

This is the only place on the internet that I can have an honest answer about my dilemma

I met a guy last week and we chat and stuff, I thought it was cool so I looked him up on facebook.com and he has a lot of tranny friends, is involved in lgbt shit, posts the trans flag and has pronouns. Typical shit tier lefty 

That made me think on the question will you date someone who fucked a tranny? My answer is "fuck no, hope you die of aids you degenerate shit." but maybe some of you are deviants enough as to not care. 

Also, side question: if you are a guy will you date a woman who got fucked by a tranny?


----------



## Vingle (Jul 3, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Troon out and let me dominate that ass


Can't you just watch some troon porn when mating my fine boipuss?
I'm letting you know beforehand bud, it's not cheap.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jul 3, 2021)

I would not fuck a woman who fucked a spaniard or italian let alone an african or a transformer.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 3, 2021)

Ask him why.
If he answers anything along the lines of ‘trans women are women’, fuck that.
If he says, ‘because I’m gay’, there’s a chance.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't ask questions you don't want answers for and you will never run into this hypothetical.


----------



## scathefire (Jul 3, 2021)

It depends how the woman felt about it. If she hated fucking said tranny and never would again, then it's fine by me. Not a guy but I'm invading your thread anyway


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 3, 2021)

Of course I'd date your mom.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 3, 2021)

No, don't do it. Especially if they don't regret it.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 3, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> my dilemma


lmao you already fucked him, didn't you?


----------



## lemonsensei (Jul 3, 2021)

You should totally elope with the person. Just make sure they get tested for every possible disease known to man. And animals. Can’t be too careful amirite?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 3, 2021)

No normal woman would let themselves get raped by troon so no, i don't dick down daddy issues.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 3, 2021)

What if you're sexually attracted to both natal women and trans women, but not guys? Does that make you gay or just bisexual?

I've never been with an MtF or FtM, nor a man, but I'm sure the question isn't uncommon. I'm not too keen on being a receptive partner though because that shit's gay.



Niggernerd said:


> No normal woman would let themselves get raped by troon so no, i don't dick down daddy issues.


The pool of normie women without daddy issues is shrinking ever so small.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Jul 3, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> trans women, but not guys


Not possible.



Duke Nukem said:


> Does that make you gay or just bisexual?


It makes you a faggot.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 3, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> Not possible.
> 
> 
> It makes you a faggot.


Probably not a bigger faggot than soyboys or cuckolds who take on socjus positions, especially in the vain hope of getting laid with unattractive emotional wrecks with non-natural hair colors and often outweigh Chris-Chan by a mile.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jul 3, 2021)

The pronouns and tranny flag on social media are big red flags as it is


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 3, 2021)

Was the person that fucked the troon triple-dog-dared to do it?


----------



## BlackPuppet (Jul 3, 2021)

Yea i'd do one, with a dip in.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 3, 2021)

As a tranny I can say with great certainty that, the vast majority of guys who fuck trans people are weird and gross. Of all the guys I have seen have interest in trans people are either coomer "far-right" creeps or the creepy leftist dude meme. For example, OP, the person you are describing would most likely sexually assault you or manipulate you and if you were to go against him, and tell people about it, he'd some how call you a bigot and what not and use his political and social position as a tool to oppress you.


----------



## YouWillNeverBeAWoman (Sep 26, 2021)

I found out after I had already started dating my ex that he had fucked pre-op trannies and it was traumatic to say the very least. It hurt so much to let him go because I fell in love with someone who I thought was straight but picturing him with trannies gave me such insecurity and disturbing thoughts I don't think I could trust him ever again. I've read through some NoFap forums where men say it's  a difficult  thing to give up and they end up relapsing most of the time. It's also made me weary of dating new men too with all the propaganda saying that for a man to fuck them is straight sex and so on.

I know from his attempts to reach me he wants be back together but I said no. Deep down I want the straight  version of him back but I know that will never happen.


----------



## Null (Sep 27, 2021)

YouWillNeverBeAWoman said:


> I found out after I had already started dating my ex that he had fucked pre-op trannies and it was traumatic to say the very least. It hurt so much to let him go because I fell in love with someone who I thought was straight but picturing him with trannies gave me such insecurity and disturbing thoughts I don't think I could trust him ever again. I've read through some NoFap forums where men say it's  a difficult  thing to give up and they end up relapsing most of the time. It's also made me weary of dating new men too with all the propaganda saying that for a man to fuck them is straight sex and so on.
> 
> I know from his attempts to reach me he wants be back together but I said no. Deep down I want the straight  version of him back but I know that will never happen.


Homosex is a one way path and he'd end up cheating on you with men tbh


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah I'd fuck Barb


----------



## Just Dont (Jul 3, 2021)

This is the only place on the internet that I can have an honest answer about my dilemma

I met a guy last week and we chat and stuff, I thought it was cool so I looked him up on facebook.com and he has a lot of tranny friends, is involved in lgbt shit, posts the trans flag and has pronouns. Typical shit tier lefty 

That made me think on the question will you date someone who fucked a tranny? My answer is "fuck no, hope you die of aids you degenerate shit." but maybe some of you are deviants enough as to not care. 

Also, side question: if you are a guy will you date a woman who got fucked by a tranny?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Yeah I'd fuck Barb


I'll have you know Barb is 100% an aged-to-perfection septuagenarian woman.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 27, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> I'll have you know Barb is 100% an aged-to-perfection septuagenarian woman.


Hey son of God!

Yeah I know, but she had her romps in the hay with a MtF who I've recently found out is trying to claim your title


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 27, 2021)

what if he's a nice jewish boy who fucked a tranny out of a house with usury


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Hey son of God!
> 
> Yeah I know, but she had her romps in the hay with a MtF who I've recently found out is trying to claim your title


Yeah, I'm fairly pissed about that too.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 20, 2021)

I've fucked ftm and mtf but I'm bisexual and didn't see them as their preferred gender, I just wanted to get my dick wet. Wouldn't go near neovag though


----------



## ghjoigcbn (Aug 4, 2022)

I dated someone who claimed to have many partners and claimed he had sex with a post op tranny and couldn't tell. Back then I was young and stupider, and didn't know anything about trannys and their weird neovaginas.

Anyway I think he was an alcoholic.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 6, 2022)

why would anyone fuck this?


----------



## Skitarii (Aug 6, 2022)

I don't want monkeypox


----------

